# Malibu Stealth-12 For Sale $600



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

I just bought a Hobie so I'm selling my Malibu. It is about 2 years old. It comes with Eagle Cuda 300 Fish Finder and upgraded seat. I've used this kayak a lot over the past couple years so it has typical rash on the bottom. I also siliconed around the hatches to help keep water out when rough. This is a very stable kayak. I've had it in the gulf numerous times and haven't had any problems going through the surf. You can go to the malibu web site to get more information on this model. 

John 850-207-8841


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

This is on craigslist also. I would like to well it on the forum.


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Sold!!!!


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

That was fast! Congrats man!

Alex


----------



## Capt. Redbeard (May 19, 2010)

Wow, you got rid of Old Blue!!! Congrats on the Hobie though, which one did you get?


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Capt. Redbeard said:


> Wow, you got rid of Old Blue!!! Congrats on the Hobie though, which one did you get?


Kinda sad to see my malibu go but I love the outback. I've been out three times and caught fish every time. New kayak luck, I don't know but I hope it continues.


----------



## Razzorduck (Oct 22, 2007)

Congrats on the new Hobie. I would have bought your stealth in a heartbeat if I had been close.


----------

